# Vinnie and Ozzy (Siamese Dumbo rats =])



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

These are my babies


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

uh oh...I'm not sure how to post my pictures, so could soemone help me?


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

okay I give up, everytime I try and upload a picture, it says something about being full...I've even tried to resize it, a million different ways. I just dont know what to do anymore..


----------



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's what I do:
Post the pics to my social networking account (ex: facebook, myspace).
Left click. 
Click properties.
Copy the link. It's about halfway down the window that pops up. It is usually about three or four lines.
Come back to the forum. 
Click the little image button. 
[.img] [./img] pops up in the message box. (Without the periods)
Paste the link in the middle.
[.img] http://blah blah blah [./img]

Then it should show up when you post it. You can always preview your post to make sure that it shows up correctly. I don't ever resize my pictures, don't usually have to.


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

I love them! they're so hard to take pictures of because they dont really sit still  but here they are, and thank you for the help  muchly appreciate


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

they are really cute-and I love their names!! might as well name my males (when i get someday) like that


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

thank you! I'm still getting used to them. I love them to death, and I'd give anything for them, but I'm afraid of getting bit, and when I pick them up their tails wrap around my arm which reminds me of a snake (I HATE SNAKES!) and kinda creeps me a bit. not enough to drop them. but yeah. its like they can sense I'm not confident, and I dont blame them cuz I wouldnt want to be held by someone that felt un easy. I'm getting better though! my friend holds them, and lets them kiss her face and cuddle up to her, I get jealous because they're MINE! but I'll get there one day  they'll loooooooooooove me  just as much as I love htme.

honestly, naming an animal is probably my favourite part of the initial getting them. I love naming animals 

my hamsters name is Clementine, and my gerbils name is Skitz. I had 3 hermit crabs called Hyaline (a cartilage in the human body, I'm a biology major) Jack and Calypso.

if you ever need help thinking of names, send me a picture and I'd love to help


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

This is my Ozzy 








This is my Vinnie (sleeping haha)








and just some candids of my boys


























**BY THE WAY!! this is ONLY the container I keep them in when I leave my room with them, they have a nice big cage**


----------



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeay! You got the pictures posted. 
They are sooo cute! And they look so happy!


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah  thanks to your help 
thank you again by the way


----------



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

KayKay21 said:


> yeah  thanks to your help
> thank you again by the way


No biggie!


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

They are such cuties! I want a siamese and a hairless to add to mine and then I will be done with my rattie family lol...i love the siamese rats!


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

I want a hairless rat too! I kinda want to get rats from babies next time though, because i think it could be easier to bond with them from baby. I dont know what Vinnie and Ozzy went through with their previous owner, so I was terrified to hold them, I do it all the time now though  is it possible to hold a rat too much? haha


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

See? I think he has an upper respiratory infection, it's not loud in this video, of COURSE he got louder as soon as I got in bed and turned the lights off and such, I didnt feel like taping him again.
I'm going to take my little baby to the vets tomorrow.
This is just so upsetting. Not a lot is going my way this week :/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tObvMSTxoOA


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

i didnt hear any sneezing or anything but if they sound funny when they are breathing and if it's been a while since you've gotten them (often rats have new home sneezes, which mine had the first week) then I'd take them to the vet just to make sure nothing is wrong. It's always better to be safe than sorry. They are such cuties!


----------

